# Im afraid to mangle up my clicker



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

papereater said:


> People,
> 
> 
> Any tips?
> ...


Yep, keep at it. Try a putty knife.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Puty knife worked! Thanks, pug! So, I measured the voltage of the battery and its still good, 3.3v or so. But when I press the lock/unlock buttons, dors dont click open at all. Then I tried the trunk and it does work, so its not thye battery for sure. So now what? 

If neither door responds, whats the culprit? Circuitboard inside the clicker? Or door sensors?


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Its just like this one:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Keyless2...4538&wl11=online&wl12=110743155&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Check your fuses in the car first.

If that's not it, I would suspect the fob because it gets the most abuse.

Did you unlock all the doors manually and try the fob to lock them?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Ah . . ."clicker" = remote control (aka 'fob'). Got it. If you have the second remote you could try that one. If the fuse checks out, you may have to take it to a dealer to see if they can re-flash it to the car or buy a replacement. The contacts in the switches can collect a lot of crud from pockets, etc. You might also try a spray electronic contact cleaner. Or go old school and use the key.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Mine quit a few months back and I was in a parts store and seen a sign "Test your remote/key fob here". So I took out my remote to see if it passed. It didn't do anything. I was wondering if the 'tester' was bad. A fella seen me do this so he pulled out his fob and it worked. So I now knew my fob was bad. Got one off ebay for $9.99. Used my scanner to reprogram and bingo! Go to a parts store and test your fob. If it testes good, you have other problems. If you want further diagnosis, report your fob tested good.:vs_cool:


----------



## zolakk (Nov 28, 2012)

The rubber nubs that contact the board on my remote for my 2012 Malibu are wearing out, it could be that on yours. The dealer wanted $100 for a new set and to re-program everything. You can get the rubber part on ebay for just a few dollars usually. A good test is to swap the rubber part with your spare remote (if you have one) and see if the problem is resolved on your main remote

Edit, here's an example of what i'm talking about: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Remote-Key-Keyless-5-Buttons-Rubber-Pad-For-Chevrolet-Fob-Rplacement-Repair/252445508109


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I would still replace the battery. Had the same symptoms on a subaru and the battery did the trick


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow, good tips!! Just got back from work, gonna look at fuses and go from there. Thanks!! So, what does FOB stand for?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

papereater said:


> Wow, good tips!! Just got back from work, gonna look at fuses and go from there. Thanks!! So, what does FOB stand for?


Like a key fob except it's actually a remote control.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

OK, fuse for door locks is still good. Then I noticed that when Im sitting inside the car, and I press the lock/unlock buttons on both drivers door and passenger BOTH lock/unlock buttons work on BOTH doors. You of course can hear the clicking of the actuator(?). So at least we know those work. Gotta be the remote, right, people?

I can go to AZ and try out that tester, I guess.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

zolakk said:


> The rubber nubs that contact the board on my remote for my 2012 Malibu are wearing out, it could be that on yours. The dealer wanted $100 for a new set and to re-program everything. You can get the rubber part on ebay for just a few dollars usually. A good test is to swap the rubber part with your spare remote (if you have one) and see if the problem is resolved on your main remote
> 
> Edit, here's an example of what i'm talking about: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Remote-Key-Keyless-5-Buttons-Rubber-Pad-For-Chevrolet-Fob-Rplacement-Repair/252445508109


Good to know. lets see where I end up with my remote.......


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

123pugsy said:


> Check your fuses in the car first.
> 
> If that's not it, I would suspect the fob because it gets the most abuse.
> 
> Did you unlock all the doors manually and try the fob to lock them?


Yup. Locked, and unlocked, and tried it both ways. No reaction. Not even a click at all.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

papereater said:


> Yup. Locked, and unlocked, and tried it both ways. No reaction. Not even a click at all.


Yep, sounds like the remote.

Change the battery first though as mentioned above.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

OK, right_ I did change battery for a new one and same thing, so I used the original battery (put it back). Voltage checked out the same as new. SOOOO, I fixed it!! Yup- found a trick on a cobalt site and all you have to do is open up the remote, and place a "balled up" piece of aluminum foil onto the 2 rubber pads, the one for lock and the one for unlock, and it worked!! 

Somehow, appears the elec connectiion is faulty, where the rubber "button" doesnt make a good contact to the circuitboard. . And the foil is enough to create a fresh contact. But this could be a temp fix, someone warned. hey, I'll try it for now!! If it lasts for 6 months, Im happy, then open up, and pop in new alum foil.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for following up with the fix.


Good stuff.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am assuming you have fixed the problem, but for future reference, there is also a fuse for the keyless entry system (the remote). I have to actually reset our work van's system ever so often by taking the fuse out and putting it back in when the remote stops working. I do that, it starts working again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

